# Average mushroom dose?



## BRSkunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, wondering what you would say the dry weight for a average dose for mushrooms would be? Want to experience visions and everything.


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Feb 16, 2009)

i would start with 1.75 if its your first time, its been years for me but i belive that was the advice i used to give noobs when i was tripping with them.

it should be enough, and if you want more next time up it .3 

2 would be an avarage dose for an intermediate to expert i suppose, when i was a dumb kid i used to do 4 or 5 but it was just retarded. 1.75 is good to start 2 is avarage once you get used to it, 3 is as much as anyone in their right mind would want to ever take.
have a friend around who you trust and can relax around for long petiods of time

and if you are going to take them for the first time be smart, and do some reaserch into its uses and history before you go into it will give you a better idea of what to expect.

and find a place where you can just chill for like 8 hours so you can be safe and occupied.

if you get nervous during your trip just smoke a bowl drink some h2o and put on some chill music and relax and it always helped me when i used to get tense.

and last but not least enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Feb 16, 2009)

and i mean 1.75 grams


----------



## BRSkunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2009)

If its fresh, recently dried homgrown, up to 2g for a good yet not too immobilising trip.... if its old shrooms that stayed in someones granny's panty for a year, go for 4g plus...

Erm, unless you are a pretty solid pot smoker, i would avoid it till I'm well on the comming downpart of the trip... it easily potentiates the shrroms to higher highs, and deeper lows...


----------



## shepj (Feb 16, 2009)

hard to tell.. some are very strong. I've heard people using as little as a gram and tripping sack, where as I have heard people taking an eighth and barely tripping.

You know it's somewhere between 1-3 for a starting dose now.. take small doses and work your way up, you'll find a sweet spot.


----------



## Jobo (Feb 16, 2009)

3.5 grams is perfect dose. Anything lower doesnt provide the same expierience.

1.75 is good if you only want a body buzz.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

All B+ strain:
I did 1g the first time it was very mild but still an experience.

My second trip was 2g's it was more intense and I got much more into the trip

Third trips was 3g's and I'll just say it was AMAZING! Hell yeah. 
I'm going to eat 5g's next go for the full experience.

I also ate some philosophers stones in Amsterdam, had more hallucinations and kind of wandered the city I probably ate 3g's or so.

All in all it seems like it depends greatly on the person and your surroundings.


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Feb 16, 2009)

we used to only do liberty caps, and they were pretty fresh. potent little fuckers


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 17, 2009)

Jbrowngreen said:


> we used to only do liberty caps, and they were pretty fresh. potent little fuckers


B+is nice it can be like a mild mescaline trip very mellow lots of laughing. Tear ducts go crazy and your eyes get really watery. Liberty caps are really potent for sure. Different mushrooms seem to produced varied effects.

Smoke some weed to help relax you in the uncomfortable coming up part of the trip that lasts about 20 min. Strange thing is it seems with higher doses the uncomfortable "coming up" is much shorter. I love mushrooms*

Here are some dried boomers


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think youre either born to handle psychadelics very well or youre not. 

my gf took 2.9 her first time and tripped kinda bad.
i took 4g my first time and fucking loved the experience. at 4g i seen tons of fractals. images on the tv had a bee hive pattern all over it. and expect things to look like they are melting. curtains will flow like water and the grain in wood furniture will melt and flow according to the grains of wood. not sure if that makes sense. and the trip comes in waves for sure. you think youre coming down then you start seeing shit and laughing hysterically again... just my 2 cents


----------



## seedlessstinky1 (Feb 18, 2009)

A wise man once said something along the lines of, "Higher doses. More often." Thats the best advice one can recieve. To get the best effects, anything over 3.5 grams dried materials is the recomended dose....

Happy Shroomin!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

I love shrooms


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 18, 2009)

haha im watching fx and the movie thats starting the first line says "i just love mushrooms!" lol i just thought that was funny


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Smoke some weed to help relax you in the uncomfortable coming up part of the trip that lasts about 20 min. Strange thing is it seems with higher doses the uncomfortable "coming up" is much shorter. I love mushrooms*


I think that the coming up just gets more comfortable the more times you take them. Also when me or friends take higher doses we usually grind into powder or make tea and that makes it kick in very fast. It is hard to say. I'd say make some tea after grinding your mushies to a powder (use a coffee grinder or something) and the coming up will be fairly quick.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> I think that the coming up just gets more comfortable the more times you take them. Also when me or friends take higher doses we usually grind into powder or make tea and that makes it kick in very fast. It is hard to say. I'd say make some tea after grinding your mushies to a powder (use a coffee grinder or something) and the coming up will be fairly quick.


I don't know if that would taste too hot. I prefer to eat them with food. Makes sense that it would kick in faster however.


----------



## shepj (Feb 18, 2009)

in a coffee grinder? that would taste like asshole. Get a fuckign fondu thing and make some melted chocolate.


----------



## Coop25 (Feb 19, 2009)

I took 3.5g my first time, and every time, ppl told me to start low, but i wanted to trip good the first time, I LOVED IT, couldent stop laughing. Everything seemed so much better,


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Feb 20, 2009)

i still say start low, some people can handle it others can't. i have taken up to 7 at one time and been ok, but it wasn't too much different then taking 4 or 5.
but i have seen people completely freak out off 2 grams. just be cautious. they are cheap enough that its ok to take a few low doses first to see where you stand.

its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 20, 2009)

Start low. I watched my buddy wig out, because he couldn't handle ~7 grams. Talk about a buzz kill.

If its someone's first time, start with like 1.5-2 grams (unless you know your shrooms are kick-ass and this will destroy them). After that, just eat 3 grams. I ate a quarter one time, with the friend that couldn't hand it...I didn't lose my mind, I just had INTENSE body rushes. 

I don't usually eat more than 3 grams at a time because that amount usually gets me to my comfy spot.


----------



## submachinegun (Feb 20, 2009)

my first time i ate a quarter, not a good idea. But over the years i've done them so many times i can eat a handful and go to work. but if i'm trying to have a nice fun trip, 3.5 grams usually does the job.

if you're a beginner, eat around 2 grams and be around someone who's done them and you're completely comfortable with.


----------

